# Help Needed - Dead Stock H/U after AUX Install



## BanditGeek84 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all,

I did a forum search on the subject and didn't find anything answering my particular question; if I just happened to miss it or glance over it, my apologies.

That being said - I did my AUX input install with exwrx's awesome detailed instructions (http://www.gtoforum.com/f41/diy-aux-w-pics-16792/) this evening, but when I put everything back together, the stereo refused to start up. When sliding it back in to the tray, the CD changer cycles as if it's reading all six of its CDs (mine is currently empty) but the screen will not light/come on, nor will the security LED flash. I've checked and doublechecked my wiring and everything seems to be in order with no shorts, and I don't have any blown fuses. 

My first instinct was to think that perhaps the system's code lock was keeping me from using the stereo, but from what I've been able to gather I should at least see some sort of prompt for the PIN. 

Any tips/suggestions/help on this matter would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

onoff modulator switch? and where did you mount your rocker switch if you dont mind me asking


----------



## BanditGeek84 (Apr 15, 2011)

dude515 said:


> onoff modulator switch? and where did you mount your rocker switch if you dont mind me asking


I tried the switch both on and off, to no effect. I wanted the install to be out of sight, so I grabbed a toggle switch and panel mount headphone jack from RadioShack and mounted them in the center console beside the 12v power port.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

me too  and i meant the radio on and off button also make sure the wiring harness is properly locked into place in the back of the cage. you can pull the hu back out and physically hold the harness to the back out the hu to make sure your getting full contact. if that doesnt work i would recommend restoring everything to the original stock configuration (if you didnt solder all the wires together) and see how the hu acts that way


----------



## BanditGeek84 (Apr 15, 2011)

The good news: The stereo works. I can control it via the steering wheel controls.

The bad news: I found the problem. The circuit board inside the display has a small crack in it, so it's pretty well toast.

I guess it's time to start window shopping for a new stereo.


----------



## dude515 (Mar 30, 2011)

that sucks. did it get dropped? dont see a reason that would happen just from pulling it.


----------

